# Anyone here played Antichamber?



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I played this game a few months ago, and it was a fascinating experience. It is a first person puzzle platformer, but the environment is based on abstract concepts and non-euclidean geometry. There are walls that appear out of nowhere, ground collapse, and giant pits you can fall into after which, the next corner brings you back to the top of the pit again. Lots of infinite loops and counter intuitive passages, which makes solving the puzzles very interesting and challenging.

I would recommend people here to try it, its a very different kind of game that doesn't carry those pre-conceived notions of how a game should be played or designed.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A reminder that Antichamber is only available on the Windows platform. The wiki link quoted gives a link to the official website.

(If you're wondering, I did have to check what it was before approving the post.)


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

really? no one has dared to challenge the mind bending experience? You guys are really missing out on some good stuff.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Is that spelling logically correct? Antichamber?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Is that spelling logically correct? Antichamber?


Im assuming that it might be a deliberate choice rather than calling it antechamber. Or it might mean going against the 'chamber'. Im not to sure really.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't need anything to "mess with my brain." What may bring me "out of my comfort zone" are productive challenges and reasonable goals that I set myself in work, music, intellectuality, and life, and then the right and appropriate things may become a part of my "comfort zone." Antichamber sounds, in light of this, an aggravating way to uncomfortably waste my time. :/


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

mstar said:


> I don't need anything to "mess with my brain." What may bring me "out of my comfort zone" are productive challenges and reasonable goals that I set myself in work, music, intellectuality, and life, and then the right and appropriate things may become a part of my "comfort zone." Antichamber sounds, in light of this, an aggravating way to uncomfortably waste my time. :/


I really dont understand - do you find puzzle games annoying? If thats the case then theres not much to say. But I dont see how you can segregate 'intellectually' and 'life' as being something alien to a video game. But I guess people have their preferences.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Igneous01 said:


> but the environment is based on abstract concepts and non-euclidean geometry.


You lost me. .


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> Im assuming that it might be a deliberate choice rather than calling it antechamber. Or it might mean going against the 'chamber'. Im not to sure really.


I wondered if you had been in the game's environment enough to get the name's significance - if there is any. A good name doesn't mean a good game (or a good novel), but a 'throwaway' name suggests a sloppily made game (or novel).

'Antichamber' has a range of meanings, because 'chamber' does. If none of them has any significance in the game, a crime has been perpetrated against purchasers.

a _*crime*_, I say.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Igneous01 said:


> I really dont understand - do you find puzzle games annoying? If thats the case then theres not much to say. But I dont see how you can segregate 'intellectually' and 'life' as being something alien to a video game. But I guess people have their preferences.


I watched part of the trailer, and being a vivid, troublesome dreamer, I don't want any of that to infiltrate recent dreams, as it most likely would have, since it was disturbing in a way that is quite difficult to explain....

But yes, people have their preferences, and I think that anyone who would like to play the game should give it a try.


----------

